# Malasadas in Kona!



## abbekit (Mar 20, 2011)

Just saw that a few months ago Tex Drive In opened a location in Kona!  Yum!  Hot malasadas without taking the long drive to Honokaa.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tex-Drive-In-Big-Island-Hawaii/106337749394338


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 21, 2011)

GOOD NEWS !!!  But, I hope they are "low-cal" ---LOL !!!

Tony


----------



## abbekit (Mar 21, 2011)

teepeeca said:


> GOOD NEWS !!!  But, I hope they are "low-cal" ---LOL !!!
> 
> Tony



I'm planning on doing LOTS of hiking so I can eat them every day


----------



## Elli (Mar 22, 2011)

Just curious - what are they made of?  Sounds like they are very tasty??


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2011)

Elli said:


> Just curious - what are they made of?  Sounds like they are very tasty??



It is a type of doughnut made popular by Portuguese immigrants.  The ones in Hawaii usually have a filling (and a buh-zillion calories!)


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 22, 2011)

We'll be in Kona in April.  I will definitely check this out.  

Deb


----------



## Elli (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, Denise, we'll be there in Oct.  Looking forward to trying them out, as I like sweet, gooey stuff.

Deb, please report back how you liked them and where to find this place.  Thanks.  Elli


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2011)

Is Tex Drive-in good for casual dining as well?


----------



## abbekit (Mar 23, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Is Tex Drive-in good for casual dining as well?



Not my definition of casual dining.  More like a fast food place than a restaurant, at least the original Tex's.


----------



## lynne (Mar 23, 2011)

abbekit said:


> Not my definition of casual dining.  More like a fast food place than a restaurant, at least the original Tex's.



Tex Drive-in in Honokaa was sold approx. a year ago.  The new owner's have greatly improved the food but it is definitely not gourmet.  For a wonderful meal in Honokaa, try Café Il Mondo (cash only).


----------

